# Echo Boost Beach/Spey Rods



## Camren (Aug 1, 2016)

I dont have first hand experience with the echo boost beach but would like to relate to items

first, for the price point, I've been impressed with Echo rods. Thats not always been my experience with mid price rods. 

second, after experimenting with switch rods from the beach and back bays of the northeast, I cant imagine not using them! 

Hopefully that’s encouragement enough and you can be the first to report on this rod lol


----------



## Terry W Rose (Dec 23, 2019)

Camren,

Thanks for the reply. As far as the quality in the price point goes I would have to agree...I have an Echo BAG 10wt and I love it. For the money its hard to beat so I cant see how that would be much different.

Your second comment is what I hear a lot of from those that have used them and thats what has my curiosity pegged. I think I'm going to try one regardless, I was just looking for input from those that have used them.


----------



## Brydan (May 31, 2020)

That looks like a nice rod. It's funny, the first thing I thought was it'll probably cast well because Tim has a lot of experience casting overhead double handers. Then looking at the website, sure enough they mentioned that  

Looking forward to hearing how it works out!


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

I bought one last summer, hasn’t seen much use. Look at the lines that echo says the rod is calibrated? for. I bought the airflo sniper, in 8wt to match the rod, research the weights, I’m going to try my 9-10 weight lines soon to see what I can actually cast with.


----------



## Brydan (May 31, 2020)

Did the 8wt line feel too light for the rod?


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

The lines that Echo recommends weigh 315 grains, the line I bought doesn’t feel right. Going to try some other lines in that range, properly weighted 8 wt feels way too light.


----------



## Brydan (May 31, 2020)

Gotchya. A local shop carries Echo but only a couple rods. Would probably have to catch the rep to have a chance to cast one.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I have the Boost Beach in 8wt and I like it. Don’t get to use it as much as I’d hoped but it’s not so expensive that I feel bad about it. I throw a Teeny TS350 on it and it seems to like that.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been looking at the Boost Beach rod myself - seems like the 6wt with a wulff bermuda 8wt would make a good Gulf of Mexico surf rod for pompano


----------



## Kcampbell (Aug 30, 2016)

I have a lightly used one for sale. If you are interested (941)302-2613


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I use a sage method switch 6wt in the Surf. I fish it with a rio 8wt outbound short and a OPST 350 commando integrated line - which really bombs out the line.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

Kcampbell said:


> I have a lightly used one for sale. If you are interested (941)302-2613


Appreciate the offer - still in the research phase and a few months away from any purchase. How did you like the rod?


----------



## BrianD (Nov 27, 2021)

Interested in hearing about the Echo Beach Boost. Considering one in 9 wt. for landlocked Stripers in the southeast and once a year New England coastal Stripers, Blues, & (hopefully) 🤞🏼Albies.
Doing some research for options that are less taxing on the upper body.
I know this is an older thread…but figured it’s worth a shot.
Thanks!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Terry W Rose said:


> Anyone here have any experience with the Echo Boost Beach or their Two hand series of rods?
> I don't have a huge need for Spey unless I'm traveling but the Boost Beach has potential as I do a TON of surf fishing. I realize they are not in the same price point as some of the bigger name two hand rods but how do they compare? Seems like the price point is right to step into that realm and try it out


I've spent a fair amount of time surf fishing with a couple different switch rods. They work pretty good as beach rods. All 8 wt Nd above though. It seems like the builders have went away from the real short switches. Get ya an 11' (8 wt).


----------



## BrianD (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks…wondering if the 8 wt. would have enough ooomph to punch through the wind in a decent wind on an outer beach.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

BrianD said:


> Thanks…wondering if the 8 wt. would have enough ooomph to punch through the wind in a decent wind on an outer beach.


you can buy 30' lengths of "T" material (T-11, T-14, T-17) to use as a shooting head; loop on to 50# mono for a running line, and you've got a head that'll cut through that wind....


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

I have read some conflicting information on 2 hand rods on the local striper forum. The resident expert claims that unless a rod can cast a ~550 grain line or heavier (he says he fishes a 650 grain line) you will not gain any advantage over fishing a 10 weight in the surf due to the inability to double haul. I recently picked up the TICRX two hand upgrade to try out but haven't done anything beyond casting in the backyard with my 10 wt outbound short line. I am interested in fishing two hand in the surf but I always end up grabbing my 10 weight instead. Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

BillNye said:


> I have read some conflicting information on 2 hand rods on the local striper forum. The resident expert claims that unless a rod can cast a ~550 grain line or heavier (he says he fishes a 650 grain line) you will not gain any advantage over fishing a 10 weight in the surf due to the inability to double haul. I recently picked up the TICRX two hand upgrade to try out but haven't done anything beyond casting in the backyard with my 10 wt outbound short line. I am interested in fishing two hand in the surf but I always end up grabbing my 10 weight instead. Anyone have any input on this?


This was generally my experience when I experimented with two-hand rods for surf fishing, including the Beulah Opal surf rods and the old Loomis CrossCurrent beach rods. They're just not fast enough to generate the type of line speed you need on a windy beach. The extra length can be handy for line management in heavier surf, but I eventually went back to a very fast single-hand #10 for beach Tarpon. If I still did a lot of that fishing these days I would check out the T&T Exocett Surf rods or order one of the custom CTS blanks that the NE guys have developed for their outer beaches.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks for the reply I have spoken to Mike Oliver about two hand casting and had the shot to buy one of his rods pretty cheap on the local forums but ended up backing out and still regret it. Was a lot of money to spend on a rod I wasn’t sure I could cast or would want to use. I may check out the exocett surf 12 wt if I end up two hand casting… do you know what the grain window is …there isn’t a lot of info on the T&T site. I know some guys are repurposing carp casting rods as well for surf casting. It’s aggravating being in the surf and seeing spin guys catch and you are on the side lines because of a strong headwind.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BillNye said:


> aggravating being in the surf and seeing spin guys catch and you are on the side lines because of a strong headwind.


Some times you just get blown off the water.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

mro said:


> Some times you just get blown off the water.


I hear you! I have had plenty of days where I had to give up or move to more protected water. My interest in the 2h rods is 1) make longer casts with less effort 2) make casting all night less tiring 3) fight head winds. There are days where I'm not blown off the water but I think to myself if I had a powerful 2 hand rod slinging 650 grains my life would be a lot easier.


----------



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

I've been using a 9122 Boost for a year now. A well designed rod with excellent factory support. The only misgiving is the quality of the cork. The beach takes it's toll on it. I repaired it with some wood filler and it's holding up much better, just a harder feel in my hand. 
Depending on weather conditions, I use either a Cortland Compact Intermediate 350 grains,Wulff"s 9 wht Bermuda Short or Rio's Outboard WF10. Recently, fishing has been in 15-20 mph head winds using weedless 5" flies with good success, hlped mostly by adding a 4' poly tip or a iMOW
I feel about a third less fatigue from Two Hand casting and working the fly as in single hand fly casting. When the water is calm and clear, that's where I return to single hand stuff or a Echo 8130 Full Spey. This Two Hand stuff is a lot of Fun and has made me a better fly fisherman. The Van Stal's collect dust and I eat more frozen cod. Next time around I'll won't be looking for a used Mike Oliver.


----------

